# I got my dental amalgams replaced today



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

I had mercury fillings which i found were toxic and can cause neurological problems. So I got them removed today at the dentist's office.

Overall I think it is way worth it even if I don't change or get better. I now don't have to worry about something toxic in my mouth all the time and my teeth look way better than the silver crap. The new composite fillings are made out of acrylic, porcelain and glass.


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

Make a bloodtest to check lead mercury levels.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

That's so pretty :lol:


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

This another persistent myth that rears its ugly head from time to time but is had been debunked by most experts. Amalgam fillings are NOT deleterious to your overall health and well being because the mercury in your fillings are part of an amalgam, similar to hydrogen as an integral part of of water (H20) and you don't see people spontaneously combusting now do we?? Humans are made up of water for the most part and hydrogen is a highly volatile element, and add oxygen to the equation to fuel the fire and we all should be blowing up all the time! See where I'm going with this? Educate yourself and don't let your emotions get the best of you; moreover, you ingest way more mercury during the course of a lifetime from all the foods you eat and fluids you drink--this is a medical fact since heavy metals are found a lot of the things we eat. It's the dosage that you need to watch out for, not the trace element by itself. FYI....25 cups of coffee in a couple of hours time span will kill you.


----------



## B_J (Jun 25, 2007)

And if the amalgam is broken during the night and you swallow the mercury when sleeping ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

B_J said:


> And if the amalgam is broken during the night and you swallow the mercury when sleeping ?


Death....


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Posted: Sun Aug 19, 2007 2:03 pm Post subject:
And if the amalgam is broken during the night and you swallow the mercury when sleeping ?

Instant insanity, convulsions, hallucinations, and a overwhelming desire to listen to Barbara Streisand songs........


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

It's not a myth, I dunno where you're getting your information from. Mercury is a highly toxic metal that can cross the blood brain barrier. When you have these fillings in your mouth, you're being exposed to mercury on a daily basis. The fillings are made of about 50 percent mercury and 50 percent other metals.

Unless you're eating a shitload of tuna and fish everyday you're not gonna be exposed to mercury from your food.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> Mission Possible said:
> 
> 
> > I had mercury fillings which i found were toxic and can cause neurological problems. So I got them removed today at the dentist's office.
> ...


That's what I was thinking, Where does the filling go when they remove it? When they remove it, they don't pop it off and put it in a lil baggy. They like drill it out and it turns into a bunch of powder. They used a suction tube to get all the crap out but I dunno.

I dunno, I started taking vitamin c about 2 weeks back and I've noticed overall better health. I just know I feel alot better knowing I don't have something potentially harmful in my mouth.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Mission Possible, you will be fine, don't worry you have had the fillings taken out now. 
Enjoy your new teeth and don't listen to stories about " mercury vapor" LOL.......and we wonder why we get DP :roll:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Good on you grushka69, I am sure you made Mission Possible feel 100 times better by posting that. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

We're getting a little ahead of ourselves. I think a mercury test will prove if I have elevated mercury levels in my blood.

I'll look for a testing center in my area and I'll come back with the results

I know on a psychological level getting the amalgams removed helped because I now don't have to worry about having that crap in my mouth. It has to stop somewhere.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sure everything will be within limits.
Mercury vapour LOL :lol:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Who gave you all this outdated information, your dentist....?
How much were you charged for such an extravagant procedure grushka69
Isn't it funny how it is always the filtered water companies ringing you up and telling us how bad our water is to drink. 
You would think if it were such a big deal the government would be warning us of this horrible danger, after all if we get sick it is the government who has to pick up the tab.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

grushka69, I have read copious amounts of information on the affects of mercury in fillings. The reason why is because the symptoms of mercury poisoning are very similar to DP/DR as you are most likely already aware.
Of all the information I read none of it was conclusive.
I researched many illnesses that had similar symptoms to DP and anxiety, but all I was really doing was looking for some physical reason to explain the way I felt, instead of facing the fact that all my problems were caused by anxiety. It is not uncommon to try an avoid issues that cause you pain. Look, I know I have digressed a little but yes, I have read up on the subject.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Look there is no point in arguing back and forth, why don't you set up a poll vote on the subject?
You could simply ask everyone if they have Amalgam fillings and if so how many.
We can look at the results and then discuss it some more, might be interesting to find out just how many people with DP have Amalgam fillings.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Bailee said:


> Look there is no point in arguing back and forth, why don't you set up a poll vote on the subject?
> You could simply ask everyone if they have Amalgam fillings and if so how many.
> We can look at the results and then discuss it some more, might be interesting to find out just how many people with DP have Amalgam fillings.


I just set up a poll in the poll section.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

You have ZERO idea what you're talking about. An amalgam is NOT a compound. None of the elements in amalgam is bound together tightly, and ALL leak.

The AMA spewed your line for years, until they were forced to recant when it was definitively shown that amalgam offgasses mercury vapor. 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year. Chewing gum, eating, drinking hot beverages - all accelerate the amount of mercury vapor released.

Do you even know the different forms of mercury, how the body itself can change (methylate) mercury into different, even more toxic forms? Do you know it crosses the blood brain barrier, is methylated, and then DOES NOT LEAVE the brain? And that mercury atoms attach themselves to certain parts of the brain preferentially (shown in autopsies) including the hypothalamus and amygdala?

Do you know that research has shown that mercury causes alzheimer's like neurofibrillary tangles in the brain?

Sorry, but you're spouting complete ignorance and you have no right to do so.

GUSHKA....NOW WHO IS THE IGNORAMOUS HERE????? STICK TO FACTS AND STATISTICS AND READ THIS AND EDUCATE YOURSELF, YOU PANIC MONGER:

Myth 7: Silver dental fillings increase risk of Alzheimer's disease

Reality: According to the best available scientific evidence, there is no relationship between silver dental fillings and Alzheimer's. The concern that there could be a link arose because "silver" fillings are made of an amalgam (mixture) that typically contains about 50 percent mercury, 35 percent silver and 15 percent tin. Mercury is a heavy metal that, in certain forms, is know to be toxic to the brain and other organs.

Many scientists consider the studies below compelling evidence that dental amalgam is not a major risk factor for Alzheimer's. Public health agencies, including the FDA, the U.S. Public Health Service and the World Health Organization, endorse the continued use of amalgam as safe, strong, inexpensive material for dental restorations.

* March 1991, the Dental Devices Panel of the FDA concluded there was no current evidence that amalgam poses any danger.

* National Institutes of Health (NIH) in 1991 funded a study at the University of Kentucky to investigate the relationship between amalgam fillings and Alzheimer's. Analysis by University statisticians revealed no significant association between silver fillings and Alzheimer's. The abstract for this study is posted on the Journal of the American Dental Association Web site.

* October 30, 2003, a New England Journal of Medicine article concluded that current evidence shows no connection between mercury-containing dental fillings and Alzheimer's or other neurological diseases. The abstract for this study is posted on the New England Journal of Medicine Web site.

WHO AM I GOING TO BELIEVE.....YOU OR THE NEW ENGLAND JOURNAL OF MEDICINE???????...HELLO?????

Per my previous post, you ingest way more mercury during your lifetime from the food and fluids you ingest. THIS IS A FACT!!! Stop with this pseudo alarmist science and get real.......


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Mercury is ubiquitous in the environment. It is in the air we breathe, the food we eat, and the water we drink.[1,2]. Dental amalgams contain about 43 to 50.5% mercury by weight before mixing [3], although less after condensation. There is no doubt that amalgam restorations release mercury vapor [4-6] -- the question is how much. According to the World Health Organization, the threshold at which subtle toxic effects may occur is 30 ?g Hg/g creatinine [7]. The maximum exposure limit for occupational exposure is 25 ?g Hg/m3 air for long term exposure and 500 ?g Hg/m3 for short-term peak exposure. The maximum recommended individual urinary mercury level is 50 ?g/g creatinine [8].

In 1985, Vimy and Lorscheider, investigators from the University of Calgary in Canada [9,10] purported to show that patients with amalgams had an average intra-oral Hg concentration of 4.91 ?g/m3 before chewing and up to 12.7 ?g/m3 after chewing gum. They then determined that all these subjects received an average daily dose of 20 ?g Hg from amalgam fillings, but those subjects with 12 or more occlusal amalgam surfaces received a daily Hg dose of 29 ?g, many times higher than the recommended maximum daily Hg dose of some countries.

These estimations were soon shown to be erroneous. The most serious flaw in the Vimy and Lorscheider intraoral Hg vapor studies was the misuse of the Jerome Hg detector (which was designed to measure entire rooms of mercury vapor, not intraoral vapor) and subsequent misinterpretation of its data. Several investigators showed that Vimy and Lorscheider's calculations assumed that the subjects were breathing room air with equivalent concentrations of mercury as the intra-oral air, but in fact room air would normally dilute the inhaled mercury vapor from amalgam fillings. Mackert [11], Olsson and Bergman [12], and Berglund et al. [13] showed in separate reports that Vimy and Lorscheider grossly overestimated the mercury vapor inhalation. Mackert's recalculated average daily dose was 1.7 ?g.

There were other serious flaws in the Vimy and Lorscheider studies [9,10], including their assumption that mercury vapor release was dependent on the flow rate during respiration. Berglund et al. [13] showed that mercury vapor release is time-dependent but not dependent on flow rate, and their recalculation was also 1.7 ?g. Olsson and Bergman's recalculated daily dose was 1.3 ?g [14].

Another mistaken assumption was that chewing food stimulates as much mercury release as chewing gum. Mercury release has been shown to increase after chewing some types of food, but it can actually decrease with other types of food. Drinking hot coffee was not shown to affect mercury release [15]. In a detailed study of his own over a 24-hour period, Berglund estimated an average daily intraoral mercury vapor dose to be 1.7 ?g [15]. In a comprehensive review of mercury exposure from dental amalgams, Mackert and Berglund stated that brain, blood, and urinary levels of mercury from dental amalgam are consistent with the low absorbed doses of 1 to 3 ?g/day shown by these studies [16].

Because mercury vapor release is dependent on the number and surface area of all amalgams, occlusal amalgams, and on other factors like temperature change, bruxism [17], toothbrushing, chewing gum, and chewing food, it can be difficult to determine an average daily mercury dose. The amount of mercury released from dental amalgam decreases as the amalgam ages [18].

Although mercury vapor is absorbed by the lungs, mercury from dental amalgam can also be swallowed and absorbed by the gastrointestinal tract. In a study of 21 subjects with amalgams, Halbach [19] estimated an average daily dose of Hg from amalgam to be 4.8 ?g Hg, which the author points out is well below the acceptable daily intake of 40 ?g per day for the general population [20,21]

In a study of 1127 healthy males in 1998, Kingman et al. estimated that for each ten-surface increase of amalgam fillings, there is a corresponding 1-?g/L increase of mercury concentration in urine [22]. Berdouses et al. estimated that a single amalgam filling releases 0.03 ?g/day [18]. A patient would have to have 2,740 amalgam fillings in order to reach the threshold limit value of 82.20 m? Hg/day considered to be dangerous for occupational exposure in the United States [18].
References

1. Enestr?m S, Hultman P. Does amalgam affect the immune system? A controversial issue. Int Arch Allergy Immunol 1995;106:180-203.
2. Osborne JW. Dental amalgam and mercury vapor release. Adv Dent Res 1992;6:135-8.
3. Berry TG, Summitt JB, Chung AKH, Osborne JW. Amalgam at the new millenium. JADA 1998;129:1547-53.
4. Gay DD, Cox RD, Reinhardt JW. Chewing releases mercury from fillings. [Letter.] Lancet 1979;1:985-6.
5. Abraham JE, Svare CW, Frank CW. The effect of dental amalgam restorations on blood mercury levels. J Dent Res 1984;63:71-3.
6. Patterson JE, Weissberg BG, Dennison PJ. Bull Eniron Contam Toxicol 1985;35:459-468.
7. Evaluation of human health risks. World Health Organization. Environmental health criteria 118. Inorganic mercury. Geneva: World Health Organization 1991:108-14.
8. Previous evaluations by international bodies. World Health Organization. Environmental health criteria 118. Inorganic mercury. Geneva: World Health Organization 1991:116.
9. Vimy MJ, Lorscheider FL. Intra-oral air mercury released from dental amalgam. J Dent Res 1985;64:1069-71.
10. Vimy MJ, Lorscheider FL. Serial measurements of intra-oral air mercury estimation of daily dose from dental amalgam. J Dent Res 1985;64:1072-5.
11. Mackert JR. Factors affecting estimation of dental amalgam mercury exposure from measurements of mercury vapor levels in intra-oral and expired air. J Dent Res 1987;66:1775-80.
12. Olsson S, Bergman M. Letter to the Editor. J Dent Res 1987;66:1288-9.
13. Berglund A, Pohl L, Olsson S, Bergman M. Determination of the rate of release of intra-oral mercury vapor from amalgam. J Dent Res 1988;67:1235-42.
14. Olsson S, Bergman M. Daily dose calculations from measurements of intra-oral mercury vapor. J Dent Res 1992;71:414-23.
15. Mackert JR, Berglund A. Mercury exposure from dental amalgam fillings: absorbed dose and the potential for adverse health effects. Crit Rev Oral Biol Med 1997;8:410-36.
16. Berglund A. Estimation by a 24-hour study of the daily dose of intra-oral mercury vapor inhaled after release from dental amalgam. J Dent Res 1990;69:1646-51.
17. Isacsson G, Barreg?rd L, Seld?n A, Bodin L. Impact of nocturnal bruxism on mercury uptake from dental amalgams. Eur J Oral Sci 1997;105:251-57.
18. Berdouses E, Vaidyanathan TK, Dastane A, et al. Mercury release from dental amalgams: an in vitro study under controlled chewing and brushing in an artificial mouth. J Dent Res 1995;74:1185-93.
19. Halbach S. Combined estimation of mercury species released from amalgam. J Dent Res 1995;74:1103-9.
20. Halbach S. Amalgam tooth fillings and man's mercury burden. Hum Exp Toxicol 1994;13:496-501.
21. Halbach S. Estimation of mercury dose by a novel quantitation of elemental and inorganic species released from amalgam. Int Arch Occup Environ Health 1995;67:295-300.
22. Kingman A, Albertini T, Brown LJ. Mercury concentrations in urine and whole blood associated with amalgam exposure in a US military population. J Dent Res 1998;77:461-71.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.bethesda.med.navy.mil/career ... ercury.ppt


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

It would cause a huge panic if the ada told everyone that dental amalgams weren't safe and cause these problems. There would be law suits everywhere. Instead they do their own studies pay off the scientists and tell them to make it nice and shiney.

There is big money behind this.

Just like Oil companies finance their own studies on air quality/global warming and Alternative energy big business finance their own studies to make Global warming seem like a huge issue.

There are always 2 sides to every story, with 2 different perspectives. I'm gonna follow my logic and believe that putting a toxic metal in my mouth for a long amount of time is a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

So you?re best bet is not to drink coke and clean your teeth loads =)?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Mission Impossible......yes, there have been instances in which pharmaceutical companies and the government have not been pro active in addressing potential dangers in the medical field, but it is a FACT that the mercury amalgam controversy has been studied and researched in depth for many years and based on those studies there has been no evidence of any harmful side effects. It's the same with the vaccine controversy with autism and all that, but there still isn't any hard evidence. People can make inferences and reach certain conclusions about all sorts of things but you need hard evidence showing cause and effect; that's what true research is all about. Look at all the studies that have been done with amalgam fillings .....thousands of papers, articles, and a lot of them done by independent groups. If you only knew how much mercury you ingest in a month from all the stuff you eat you would blow a gasket! It's scary, but again, the danger lies in the concentration or the amount you ingest, not small trace amounts. Look at the controversy with VIOX (pain medicine) .....it took less than ten years for the FDA to pull it off the market after it was approved for treating pain in 1999, and yes, pharmaceutical companies did overlook certain dangers but the FDA caught it...the same with Serzone, the antidepressant that was taken off the market in 2003 after they uncovered that it caused serious liver damage in some people. These things do not take fifty years + to uncover my friend.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Dreamland said:


> Mission Impossible......yes, there have been instances in which pharmaceutical companies and the government have not been pro active in addressing potential dangers in the medical field, but it is a FACT that the mercury amalgam controversy has been studied and researched in depth for many years and based on those studies there has been no evidence of any harmful side effects. It's the same with the vaccine controversy with autism and all that, but there still isn't any hard evidence. People can make inferences and reach certain conclusions about all sorts of things but you need hard evidence showing cause and effect; that's what true research is all about. Look at all the studies that have been done with amalgam fillings .....thousands of papers, articles, and a lot of them done by independent groups. If you only knew how much mercury you ingest in a month from all the stuff you eat you would blow a gasket! It's scary, but again, the danger lies in the concentration or the amount you ingest, not small trace amounts. Look at the controversy with VIOX (pain medicine) .....it took less than ten years for the FDA to pull it off the market after it was approved for treating pain in 1999, and yes, pharmaceutical companies did overlook certain dangers but the FDA caught it...the same with Serzone, the antidepressant that was taken off the market in 2003 after they uncovered that it caused serious liver damage in some people. These things do not take fifty years + to uncover my friend.........


Yea the FDA caught it sure but only after people ended up dying. That vaccine your talking about was changed as well. They don't use mercury in vaccines anymore.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Again, you're letting your emotions get the best of you instead of relying on cold hard facts and statistics:

(CBS/AP) There is no evidence that a controversial mercury-based vaccine preservative causes autism, concludes an eagerly anticipated scientific review that says it's time to lay vaccine suspicions to rest and find the real culprit.

Tuesday's conclusion by the prestigious Institute of Medicine was a blow to parents of autistic children who blame vaccination for the brain disorder and are pushing for more research of the issue.

But the Institute of Medicine's panel of prominent scientists pointed to five large studies, here and in Denmark, Sweden and Britain that tracked thousands of children since 2001 and found no association between autism and thimerosal.

While high doses of mercury can cause neurologic damage, there's no evidence that this type of damage causes the symptoms specific to autism -- and no laboratory or animal research that proves how the much smaller amounts in thimerosal could do so, either, the IOM concluded.

On the other hand, genetics plays a role in autism, and several studies show clear signs of prenatal onset of the disorder, including brain differences at birth, the report notes.

"Don't misunderstand: The committee members are fully aware that this is a very horrible and devastating condition," said Dr. Marie McCormick, a Harvard professor of maternal and child health who led the IOM probe. "It's important to get to the root of what's happening."

But, "there seem to be lots of opportunities for research that would be more productive" than continuing the vaccine hunt.

Think of it this way: why are people who smoke a pack of cigarettes a day and drink liquor still functioning mentally after all those years of abuse?? Do you know what kind of crap there is in cigarettes and liquor? Way worse for you than that little amalgam filling in your mouth.


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Um, I see that both of you are bringing up sources that aren't made up, so you can both at least agree to rescind the statements that either one of you "...have NO idea what you are talking about," since it's apparent that you both are.
I'll admit that I didn't take time to read *everything* to verify this yet...hehe
To me, it's like one's person's word over the other. Funny how this looks a lot like the global warming thing, haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I got a urine analysis to test for heavy metals in me..

Test didn't detect any mercury in my system but It doesn't necessarily mean that I haven't been exposed to it.

I don't know how effective these urine tests are at determining whether mercury had been present in my system.

Anyways I'll get back if I find something else


----------

